# Effect of antibiotic treatment on sperm quality



## tink dust

Hi there
My husband has been prescribed antibiotics (Ciprofloxacin) for a condition called Epdidymitis.  Will the medicine affect the quality of the sperm.  We are due to have ICSI, with EC due 2nd week of July.  Our GP had no idea, and suggested we speak to Barts before he took them.  But they're not answering the phones!!!!


----------



## CrystalW

tink dust said:


> Hi there
> My husband has been prescribed antibiotics (Ciprofloxacin) for a condition called Epdidymitis. Will the medicine affect the quality of the sperm. We are due to have ICSI, with EC due 2nd week of July. Our GP had no idea, and suggested we speak to Barts before he took them. But they're not answering the phones!!!!


Hello,

How long has the GP suggested he needs to take the antibiotics for?


----------



## tink dust

In the first instance for two weeks, but he has said it can sometimes take longer.

He had an occurrence of this about September time last year, and he had a course of anti biotics then for ony two weeks.


----------



## CrystalW

tink dust said:


> In the first instance for two weeks, but he has said it can sometimes take longer.
> 
> He had an occurrence of this about September time last year, and he had a course of anti biotics then for ony two weeks.


Hello,

I am not familiar with this antibiotic but a scientific search shows that it did have a negative impact on rat sperm so it may be better to be overcautious and either ask your GP for possibly something different. Or your husband maybe should freeze a sperm sample before starting to take the antibiotics.

The sperm cycle is three months long so what he is doing now may have an effect in three months time.

Best wishes


----------



## tink dust

Thank you for your help.  I'll get him to speak to our GP again.  I will try and get through to our clinic to in the meantime and see if they can recommend something.


----------

